# Articulated Hollowing Tools



## Vic Perrin (10 Mar 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum and this is my first post.
I have been woodturning for about 5 years now and still have a lot to learn!
I suffer with arthritis and VWF in my hands which is not a major problem other than when trying to hollow deep into vessels.
I have tried a number of hollowing tools with not much luck. I had moderate success with the Robert Sorby RS 2000 system but unfortunately this has become to heavy for me to use for any length of time.

I have seen the Articulated/Captivated Hollowing Systems on the Internet and I think that this could solve my problem.

The only issue is that they seem to be only available in the USA which I should imagine will make them quiet pricy with shipping and import duties.

Does anyone know of a UK supplier for these systems.

Regards

Vic


----------



## Paul.J (10 Mar 2013)

Hello Vic and welcome  
Not sure what is available in the uk,i think Phil Irons used to sell one but not sure now??
I have the Lyle Jamieson rig and it really does make life a lot easier,whIch was why i went down this route.I was lucky to get one from a forum member and use it for any sort of hollowing i do.Also good if you suffer with a bad back.


----------



## Vic Perrin (10 Mar 2013)

Thanks Paul,
I have looked at a video of your system and it would be ideal for me.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Mar 2013)

One member made his own rig up Vic,using the Munro tool,as you can get the details from the Lyle Jamieson website,if you are handy with the welder and metal,or get someone to do it for you.Might work out cheaper??
Just looked on the Phil Irons site and can't see the one he used to have/sell but might be worth giving him a ring still even to point you in the right direction.


----------



## woodyturner (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Vic the rolly Munro & the new robert sorby articulated hollowing ring tools are available at turners retreat https://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/produ ... wing-tools I can recommend the R/M as I used this for a few years and I have used the R/S one a few times but preferred the R/M but there is a big difference in the price of about £100 with the R/M being the dearest


----------



## YewTube (11 Mar 2013)

Vic Perrin":3snrstsx said:


> Does anyone know of a UK supplier for these systems.
> Vic



Vic
You could try http://www.davereeks.co.uk/

I have seen him use his but have not tried myself.

Bill


----------



## Paul.J (11 Mar 2013)

HERE is the link i mentioned Vic to an home made tool,didn't realise it was so long ago :shock:
and HERE is a link to the LJ DIY.


----------



## Vic Perrin (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Paul, I have spoken to Lyle Jamieson via email and he was very helpful. He said that he would have no problem in producing a rig to suit my lathe (Record Maxi 1). The problem is going to be cost, with shipping, import duty and VAT you are looking at nearly £600.
I do have an engineering background so a DIY job is not out of the question.
My mate informed me that Aldi are selling a good welder at £40 so I think I will pop down this afternoon (if the snow stops) and get one as it will always come in handy.
Thanks for the link. I will keep you informed of any progress.

If anyone is looking in on this forum who has an articulated rig for sale let me know.

Regards

Vic


----------



## Paul.J (11 Mar 2013)

That is the trouble Vic,far too expensive to import.
Its a pity a company over here don't bring em in to sell as i'm sure they would do well,but i suppose they would still be expensive??
Good luck with the DIY it should be good to do when you have the know how.


----------



## loz (11 Mar 2013)

Vic,

If you google Captain Eddie - I think he has plans for a snake type rig. Thay might be a start for a design for you.

Regs
Loz


----------



## loz (11 Mar 2013)

Found it
http://eddiecastelin.com/yahoo_site_adm ... 183757.pdf


----------



## nev (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Vic
Welcome,
coincidentally i was clearing the magazine rack this morning and found an old woodturning mag squished at the bottom with the following review in..
.
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=2325

I dont know if its the kind of thing your after or if its in a sensible price range, but if it is of any interest to you maybe Paul (Hannaby) possibly knows of a uk stockist if there is one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p0rYbHeols


----------



## Paul Hannaby (11 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately I don't know of a UK stockist for the Carter system. Perhaps it would be worth contacting Dave Reeks about his system?


----------



## YewTube (11 Mar 2013)

Vic

If you fancy making your own for peanuts try this.

http://youtu.be/v93yUSMzzTA

Bill


----------



## Vic Perrin (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Bill,
Looks interesting, I think that I am going to attempt a go at a rig similar to the LJ type. Although I love turning I am not so hot on a constructing things in wood!
I have an engineering background and welding and bending metal comes a little easier to me.
Many thanks for your response.

Regards

Vic


----------



## steadyeddie (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Vic, 
I came across an advert in Woodturning magazine (December 2012 - page 73) which states that Turners Retreat are the UK dealers for Carter Products. Might be worth a phone call / e-mail. HTH.

Dave


----------



## hart (12 Mar 2013)

Hi, my name is hart and i live in nuneaton warwickshire i have a articulated tools which i made because i suffer from the same problem and you only live in rugeley if you want to try one give me a call.
hart.


----------



## Vic Perrin (12 Mar 2013)

hart":1lzefs20 said:


> Hi, my name is hart and i live in nuneaton warwickshire i have a articulated tools which i made because i suffer from the same problem and you only live in rugeley if you want to try one give me a call.
> hart.



Cheers,
I may take you up on your offer

Regards

Vic


----------



## alexf (12 Mar 2013)

Vic,

I made one similar to the LJ system and have been tweaking parts of it since. I demonstrated it at our club last month so there are some photographs of it in our newsletter at http://www.strathclydewoodturners.co.uk/files/Newsletter March 2013.pdf.

If you are looking for any advice with any of the niggly problems I encountered, let me know and I will help all I can. I use it all the time for hollowing and find it very easy to use with no strain.


----------



## Vic Perrin (26 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for all of the valid information and help that you have given me in relation to articulated/ captivated hollowing tools.

With much help from a member I have managed to obtain a second hand Lyle Jamieson laser rig which required very little modification to fit my Record Maxi 1 lathe.

Project 1 starts tomorrow ( if it warms up a bit).

Regards Vic


----------



## Paul.J (26 Mar 2013)

Glad you got sorted Vic :wink: 
Don't forget the piccys


----------

